# عالم الفن > عـالم الفن >  رولا سعد: لم أسرق أغنية هيفاء وأنا فنانة العرب الأولى

## الحصن نيوز

رفضت المطربة اللبنانية رولا سعد الاتهام الذي وجهته لها مواطنتها هيفاء وهبي بسرقة أغنية "الصوت دا جاى منين" التي بدأ بثها عبر الإذاعات المختلفة منذ أيام بصوت رولا، مشددة على أنها تعتبر نفسها الفنانة العربية الأولى المشاركة في مونديال كأس العالم 2010.

وأكدت رولا أنها لا تعلم إن كانت الأغنية هى بالفعل التي تقصدها هيفاء أم لا، مشيرة إلى أن الموضوع حالياً متروك للقضاء، وفي حال وجود تشابه في الكلمات أو الألحان سيصدر الحكم بوقف الأغنية.

وكانت هيفاء قد تقدمت -السبت الـ 5 من يونيو/حزيران- ببلاغ رسمي لنيابة النزهة -شرق القاهرة- لإثبات الاستيلاء على إحدى أغنيات ألبومها الجديد قبل طرحه بالأسواق، وبيعها لرولا سعد، في الوقت الذي قالت فيه إن هذه هي المرة الأولى التي تتعرض فيها للسرقة الفنية، وإنها لن تتنازل عن حقها، بعدما قام وكيل أعمالها السابق حمادة إسماعيل ببيع أغاني ألبومها الجديد.

ومن جهتها، لم تنكر رولا سعد أنها قابلت حمادة إسماعيل بالفعل، وطلبت منه أغنية؛ لأنها كانت تبحث عن فكرة أغنية خفيفة شعبية، على غرار أغنيتها السابقة "عن إذنك يا معلم"، لتعود بها كسنجل صيفي، لكنها كانت طلبت ذلك من كثير من الشعراء والملحنين.

وتابعت أن الشاعر والملحن عزيز الشافعي هو من باع لها الأغنية، وليس حمادة إسماعيل، وأن لديها العقود التي تثبت ذلك، موضحة أنها التقت بالشافعي وإسماعيل، واستمتعت للأغنية، ونالت إعجابها.





لمتابعة تفاصيل الخبر اضغط هنا...

----------

